# Ratings fatigue or Stupid badges?



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Used to be 70-75% of rides would give a rating, month after month it was the same. Then, maybe about the time Badges arrived, it dropped way down. Every week now about 1/4 of trips give a rating. It cuts both ways I guess, but it sure gives an unhappy pax with an itchy 1* finger a lot more say than he should have.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I see the same. That is why your first 500 trips are so critical now.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> Used to be 70-75% of rides would give a rating, month after month it was the same. Then, maybe about the time Badges arrived, it dropped way down. Every week now about 1/4 of trips give a rating. It cuts both ways I guess, but it sure gives an unhappy pax with an itchy 1* finger a lot more say than he should have.


It's not fatigue, it's the new pax app. It used to ask them to rate their previous driver when the trip ended and if not then the next time the pax opened the app. Now pax have to click around a bit to rate their driver and most don't take the time.

Like D.N. implied, it's helpful to have a lot of rated trips under your belt to cushion your ratings.


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

I almost got burned by this. Due to an awful first 3-4 days and driving mostly on weekends, I spent a good 3-4 months under 4.6.Fortunately, I was able to pass that threshold just as Uber rollled out the new pax app. I usually don't do more than 9-10 trips per week, but I'm struggling to get more than 1-2 ratings per week. The sad thing is that it's the people who want to give a 1 star that take the time to rate drivers.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yea definitely something wrong here.

I used to get 80% rated trips, so if I got around 20 trips I would get 15 5 star ratings. Now I'm closer to 25%, so that's only 5 5 star ratings.

The issue? Before, after a full weekend, I'd have 30 5 star ratings that could cushion the blow if I have that 1 star nightmare pax which would give an average of 4.87. Now I only have 10 5 star ratings so when that same 1 star pax appears, the average rating is 4.63, which is a failing grade.

Less 5 stars to offset the 1 stars will cause a lot of issues for drivers, especially those that are already blade running at 4.6/7


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

yep same here down to 4 out of 10 pax for me.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Well I had always been above 4.90 closer to 4.95 for my first 5000+ trips and now after the new app I am down to 4.76 no way no how it's me that's the problem!


----------

